# This is My New Kitty!



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is Nina, a sweet little Balinese cat who is finally a member of my family! You know that Precious died in October, and I have been looking for an adult Siamese ever since. Then Stephie pointed me to the Siamese Rescue Organization, and I found Nina. Her owner went to a nursing home, and Nina went to a shelter. However, the Balinese and Siamese are closely related, and the Siamese Rescue Org. put her in a foster home. I applied immediately, but had to wait until she was spayed and recovered. It was obvious from day one that she is a sweet cat with a loud purr. She is now getting acclimated to the house, and will meet Blueberry in a few days. He cries outside my bedroom door and sits there for hours. He's been lonely! I'm so happy! Isn't she a sweet faced little baby? I'm in love! :luv According to Google, Balinese are long haired Siamese, but those round eyes suggest a Persian cross somewhere in their history.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is so beautiful, Jeanie! I am so happy you found each other.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She is so pretty! Beautiful eyes.  Congrats


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats, what a cutie, have you ever posted Blueberry's pic here, if not I want to see!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Des. I have pictures galore, but the computer doesn't communicate with the scanner and vice versa. I need some help with it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Des. I have pictures galore, but the computer doesn't communicate with the scanner and vice versa. I need some help with it.


Too bad, how'd you get that picture up?


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

What a lovely cat. How old is she?

I feel sorriest for the cats who are put in shelters after their elderly owners die or go into nursing homes. as far as I am concerned it is just as easy to clean up for a cat as it is for its owner, so they should allow the owners to keep the pet in the nursing home.

you have done a great favor for the cat and for her owner, too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's two years and two months old. I am overjoyed to have her. I want her to feel secure and much loved here. I know it must have been terrible for her and her "owner" to be separated. It's so sad when cat has to be rehomed.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, she's a beauty!!  You must be thrilled to have her, Jeanie.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

She's absolutely adorable. Who could not fall in love with those eyes? :love2

Is a Balinese as talkative as a Siamese?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She has a very distinctive voice. Her foster mom said she's quite vocal, but I'm used to vocal cats.  She's more vocal than my DSH and DLH cats were, but that's to be expected, with a Siamese heritage. She's a special little girl and very loving. According to this source, a Balinese is a long haired Siamese.  Others believe there might have been some Turkish Angora in the heritage that dates back to the 14th. Century. Well, she's a sweetheart, whichever version of the history is accurate.  

http://www.balinesecat.com/history.htm

Her tail is extremely fluffy, and she "dusts' my face quite a bit, especially when she wants me to get up. I had no idea I had a dusty face! LOL


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Jeanie she's beautiful and I hope she and Blueberry get along like best buds!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think they will. He is obviously smitten already, and stands outside my bedroom door or paces, like an expentant father. He hears her call, and makes a mad dash for the door to talk to her. 

According to Nina's foster mom, she likes other cats, so I think all will be well. We'll take it easy, with an other day of switching places, and then Nina will be able to talk to Blueberry through the mesh of an inverted playpen. I'm expecting love at first sight on his part, and friendliness on hers! I'm anxious for that day to come!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Des. I have pictures galore, but the computer doesn't communicate with the scanner and vice versa. I need some help with it.


Too bad, how'd you get that picture up?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That looks like a shelter snap.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Jeanie, she is beautiful. I think your kitties will be best buds after they meet, they sound so sweet


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

She is absolutly gorgeous... :heart i'm soo happy for you... i know you've been waiting for another kitty to love for months now... i hope Nina and Blueberry will love each other as much as my kittys do... i would love to see pictures of both your kittys too... good luck and don't be discouraged if it's not love at first sight, i'm sure it will be in the long run...


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

awwwww jeanie she is absolutly beautiful, thankyou for sharing her with us

love and hugs
claire


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you alll! I'm so proud of her!  Sne cuddled with me for hours this morning! That's the longest she has ever slept in bed with me  

Des, Tim was close about my being able to post the picture. The foster Meowm (that's what they call them!) took the picture for me and sent it by email.


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree with everybody Jeanie she is a beautiful kitty. I so happy for you. I'm sure she'll be very happy in her new home....


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh Jeanie, she's a beautiful little popsie, I'm glad that I managed to find that link for you (who knew that google.uk would be so useful!!)

Can't wait to hear how she is getting on with Blueberry....and seeing lots more pictures of course.

What a lovely little girl


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nina is so precious!!!! :heart :heart I love her cute face. I'm so glad that you found her, Jeanie. She is going to have a great home!!!!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Jeanie I'm so happy for you!

Lots of love to you and your new baby.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Those eyes! They're absolutely hypnotic. And, what a cute little face.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

And bursting with pride! Thank you.  Tomorrow is play pen day!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

How is the family doing?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It was love at first sight! Platonic love, that is. Blueberry allows her to eat first. He stands back and waits. I gave her Max, because I was told she doesn't like canned food. Well, she does now! As soon as she saw him eating it, she pushed his head away with hers. He moved away, without a complaint. The dry food is there, but I don't hear any crunching!  

Blueberry bathes her, and she lies back like Cleopatra in her barge. I should probably buy a fan--to complete the picture.  It's so nice to watch the two of them running and playing chase. Blueberry is even playing with all the new toys. He was never interested in them before. He's a very happy boy now. He has been so lonely. And I am thrilled with her. She's as sweet as can be, and her voice is small, but very distinctive! We're so happy to have her. Thanks for asking!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm very happy for you


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Blueberry bathes her, and she lies back like Cleopatra in her barge. I should probably buy a fan--to complete the picture.


 :lol: what a vision


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww!  What a great story! It brought tears to my eyes! I am so happy for you and the kitties. What a lucky girl.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lucky me!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Jeannie! Its been so long since I've visited the forum and I'm glad I did today. Congratulations on your new addition. She's soooo beautiful. You must be so thrilled.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am! And I have been looking everywhere for you!  Don't do that again, please! You've been missed.


----------



## Tigerlilly (Jul 5, 2006)

She is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)




----------

